# BLF X6 Special Edition, version 2 – Stainless Steel/Copper or Aluminum



## KeepingItLight (Oct 22, 2015)

BLF is getting ready to release the *BLF X6 Special Edition, version 2*. The host, driver, software, and UI are all custom designs by members of BLF. In addition to the X6, a matching, scaled-down version called the *BLF X5 Special Edition* is also being built. The X5 runs on 1x14500 (hence, the 5 in its name). It has the same shape as the X6, but is smaller.

The picture below shows the most recent samples. The X6 is stainless steel, with a middle section in copper for heat dissipation. The X5 is made entirely of copper.








The two are sold as a pair. You cannot buy either one alone. Two versions are being produced, one in copper and stainless steel, the other in aluminum. The prices have not been finalized, but the projected cost for the pair of flashlights pictured above is $80 USD. In aluminum (not pictured), projected cost for the pair is $45 USD.

This is a limited run. Unlike the recent *BLF A6 Special Edition*, production will cease once the orders are filled. If you are interested, now is the time to sign up.


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 22, 2015)

I am signed up for Copper & stainless for the $80 (or whatever it comes out to). Thank you for this one.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry, but you cannot sign up here. You can only do that at BLF. This is just a discussion thread for what looks likes a very special pair of flashlights.


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok, thanks for clarifying that. Will do.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll put something more substantial in the OP later on, but for now, I just want to mention that you get your choice of *XP-L* or *XP-L HI* in both of these flashlights. 

_Edit:_ ToyKeeper corrected me about emitters.



KeepingItLight said:


> *
> XP-L HI may be the only emitter option.*
> 
> The language in the specs for the * BLF X6-SE v.2* says, "XP-L or XP-L HI." I took that to mean that buyers get their choice of emitter. Evidently, I was wrong. The designers will settle on one or the other, and then use it in all flashlights. You probably do not get a choice.
> ...




The driver hardware and software are the same as that of the *BLF A6 Special Edition*. There are two mode groups. One has seven constant brightness levels, and the other, four. 

The X6 is a "direct-drive" flashlight. The driver uses a FET and 7135 chip. In turbo mode, the FET is programmed to pull as much current from the battery as it can get. The exact number of lumens this produces will depend on battery. 

Using something like the *Sanyo-Panasonic NCR18650GA Protected 3500mAh* available from Mountain Electroncs, you will get around 1100-1200 lumens in turbo mode. After a simple spring-bypass, and also using the highest-draw batteries available, output jumps to 1500-1600 lumens.

Because of its deeper reflector, the X6 will out-throw the A6 by a fair amount. If the X6 is given an XP-L HI emitter, throw will be extended even farther.

Hey! It's got copper.


----------



## hiuintahs (Oct 22, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> I'll put something more substantial in the OP later on, but for now, I just want to mention that you get your choice of *XP-L* or *XP-L HI* in both of these flashlights.
> 
> The driver hardware and software are the same as that of the *BLF A6 Special Edition*........


I was just going to ask if it had the same driver as the A6.

Question: can you get the XP-L HI in the X6 but the XP-L in the X5 or will the pair have to be the same LED? Also how efficient is the driver? I know its got some cool features which is the accumulation of many flashlight enthusiasts and their ideal light, but I seem to remember reading that it utilizes PWM.


----------



## KuanR (Oct 23, 2015)

This makes it so I have to sign up on BLF now


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 23, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> Question: can you get the XP-L HI in the X6 but the XP-L in the X5 or will the pair have to be the same LED?



In a message to one of the testers, I wrote, "No doubt, someone will ask me if they can have one with an XP-L HI, and the other with a regular XP-L. Unless I hear otherwise, I am answering, 'No.' " So far, no one has corrected me.





hiuintahs said:


> Also how efficient is the driver?



I am not competent to assess driver efficiency, and I do not recall reading any comments about it. I have read that PWM, in general, is not as efficient as constant current, but see the PWM note that follows.





hiuintahs said:


> I seem to remember reading that it utilizes PWM.



Probably you heard that from me! The firmware developer ToyKeeper explained the PWM for me in detail:



> The A6 uses PWM on all modes except turbo and the two strobes. The frequency varies from ~14 kHz to ~18 kHz depending on the exact unit, except moon runs at half that speed for extra stability. On med-high modes, the 7135 chip stays on all the time while the FET channel pulses with PWM, so *it never actually shuts completely off*. Shower tests won’t be sufficient to detect PWM this fast, but it can be seen by _very_ rapidly moving a thin white card through the beam, or by measuring the pulses with a suitable digital multimeter.
> 
> When selfbuilt reviewed a similar light (SL2), he said it had no PWM but he detected some “high-frequency circuit noise” at 15 kHz. That was actually PWM he was seeing, but I guess he didn’t recognize it. So it’s a common misconception; even some of the most experienced reviewers may get a little confused about fast PWM… and the A6’s two-channel version is even harder to see.
> 
> [Emphasis added.]



I have been using the A6 extensively on all modes, and in my usage, I have not seen any flicker. The X6 and X5 should be the same.





KuanR said:


> This makes it so I have to sign up on BLF now



Go for it! Only three more buyers of SS/Cu are needed to meet the minimums necessary for production to begin.


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 23, 2015)

I signed up for both SS/Cu and aluminum...


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 23, 2015)

*
XP-L HI may be the only emitter option.*

ToyKeeper corrected me about emitters. 

The language in the specs for the * BLF X6-SE v.2* says, "XP-L or XP-L HI." I took that to mean that buyers get their choice of emitter. Evidently, I was wrong. The designers will settle on one or the other, and then use it in all flashlights. You probably do not get a choice. 

Here is what ToyKeeper said today:



> I’m not 100% sure, but I think XP-L HI will probably be the only option. The focusing works differently for XP-L vs XP-L HI, and the HI gives better throw and tint. So, I’m hoping for XP-L HI. This would also eliminate de-doming issues like on the A6.
> 
> The two can’t both be in good focus with the same reflector and other hardware, since the focal point shifts up or down depending on the emitter.



At least two tint are being offered: CW and NW. A third option, WW (warm white), has been talked about, but so far there are not any orders for it. 

I'll update this thread when I learn more.


----------



## jorn (Oct 23, 2015)

x5 looks sweet. Too bad they only sell as a pair..


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 23, 2015)

Someone who's getting 2 prs might be willing to sell the 5


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 23, 2015)

jorn said:


> x5 looks sweet. Too bad they only sell as a pair..



I think the bundling has to do with hitting the necessary minimums the manufacturer must have in order to proceed with production. BTW, those minimums have now been satisfied.



Father Azmodius said:


> Someone who's getting 2 prs might be willing to sell the 5



Indeed. Several have already indicated that intention. Those intimations have been met by an immediate chorus of "dibs!" from thirsty flashaholics.


----------



## hiuintahs (Oct 23, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> I am not competent to assess driver efficiency, and I do not recall reading any comments about it. I have read that PWM, in general, is not as efficient as constant current, but see the PWM note that follows.
> Probably you heard that from me! The firmware developer ToyKeeper explained the PWM for me in detail:
> I have been using the A6 extensively on all modes, and in my usage, I have not seen any flicker. The X6 and X5 should be the same.


Thanks for the detailed explanation. Is Toykeeper sharing the firmware? Is it Atmel code? Could be fun to play with to customize to ones liking.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 23, 2015)

hiuintahs said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. Is Toykeeper sharing the firmware? Is it Atmel code? Could be fun to play with to customize to ones liking.




Yes, the firmware is open source. It is posted to the flashlight firmware repository. I do not know if it is Atmel code.

One difference between the code used in the BLF A6 and the BLF X6 is THE step-down timer. The A6 drops from turbo to high after 45 seconds. The current discussion is to use a much longer time period for the X6. Actually, ToyKeeper has said several times that she may eliminate the step-down completely, because the large head and cooling fins of the X6 make it unnecessary.


----------



## kronological (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello CPF! Thanks KIL for posting info and pics on our GB. :twothumbs

I thought I would stop by, say hello, and post a couple more pics. We have a team of members that are putting our heads together to make something we hope flashaholics will find pretty special.

What you see here is a lighted tailcap feature that we are trying to incorporate with this X6SE v2 and X5 set.

Blessings,
kronos














Edited pic size.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Oct 26, 2015)

kronological said:


> Hello CPF! Thanks KIL for posting info and pics on our GB. :twothumbs
> 
> I thought I would stop by, say hello, and post a couple more pics. We have a team of members that are putting our heads together to make something we hope flashaholics will find pretty special.
> 
> ...



The pics aren't working in the thread but they showed up when I went to do a quote reply.


----------



## kronological (Oct 26, 2015)

Strange. They were there a minute ago...


----------



## kronological (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't see them at all in my post nor your quoted post. Maybe I have to have a minimum number of posts to post pics?

Could I have posted the word post more times in this post? :duh2:


----------



## Tony Clifton (Oct 27, 2015)

kronological said:


> Could I have posted the word post more times in this post? :duh2:


Better figure that out posthaste.


----------



## kronological (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, I posted the pics originally on my Kindle, and I was unable to see them at all. I just logged in using my laptop, and I can see them. I went ahead and resized them according to what KIL advised. Hopefully everyone can see them now.

Cheers,
kronos


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks, Krono. Your pictures are now working now for me.


----------



## carl (Oct 29, 2015)

So far, the preliminary specs are (specs can change for final production):

1) XPL-HI with reflector optimized for this emitter and for maximum throw
2) Tint options are Cool White and Neutral White
3) Running at approximately 6A on high using hi-drain 18650 batteries. The smaller 14500 light is expected to run at approximately 4A on hi-drain batteries.
4) Total weight (Stainless/copper version) is a little over 13oz with 18650 battery in-place (battery not included).
5) Dimensions: 5.2 inches long, head diameter 1.5 inches, body diameter 24mm.
6) Driver: Hybrid (FET + 7135) running direct drive on high.
7) 0.5 lumens on low, 1200+ on high, up to 7 levels of light, selectable memory on/off, modes can either be selected in increasing or decreasing fashion. 
8) $80 for set of 2 lights: 18650 (stainless/copper host) and 14500 (all copper host).
9) $45 for set of 2 lights: 18650 (black HA III anodized aluminum host) and 14500 (black HA III anodized aluminum host).
10) Both lights in the set will have the same tint emitter and same driver. Different emitters cannot be chosen for each individual light in the set due to logistical difficulties.
11) Tail switch button will be clear rubber with small LED - lit when flashlight is off only. The goal in developing this feature (design not finalized yet) is to make tail light as dim as possible and to minimize battery drain. Easily modd-able to remove this feature if not desired. 
12) Tailcap PCB with extra thick copper traces to prevent burnout and maximize current flow. Will not come with copper wire bypass. 
13) Reverse clicky
14) Stainless bezel-down clip (see groove for clip on battery tube in photos) and lanyard holes in tailcap.
15) Light set will be shipped from China by its manufacturer - Manker.
16) Goal for the timing of the production phase is before Christmas of course!
17) Limited production with no guarantee of further production after this Group Buy is closed. Since these 2-light sets are still in the prototype phase, the Group Buy is still open to the public at this time. 


Details are a bit sketchy due to prototype status (design and prototype phase is probably about 80% complete at this time) but the above info is based on various posts in the massive thread on Budget Light Forums. 
link: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/40642


----------



## carl (Oct 29, 2015)

double post


----------



## kronological (Nov 5, 2015)

I was going to post more pics, but I guess I have exceeded my photoshop limits...lol. I'll try to get them up through other methods.


----------



## kronological (Nov 5, 2015)

OK...I am going to try this again.

These are pics from BLF members DB Custom and ToyKeeper


----------



## gunga (Nov 5, 2015)

So nice. Can't wait for these to go into production.


----------



## akhyar (Nov 5, 2015)

I already put my name for SS/Cu version, and can't wait for these to be available


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 6, 2015)

2015 has been an incredible year for flashlights. I am reluctant, therefore, to bandy about terms like "best light of the year." I will state without reservation, however, that the *BLF X6 Special Edition, version 2*, and its smaller sibling, the *BLF X5 Special Edition*, are positioned to be the best budget lights of the year. By far. They may be the best such lights ever made.

The *BLF A6 Special Edition* is wonderful complement to the X5 and X6. The A6 is a floody tube light, while the X6 is a thrower. If you have any need at all for a new tube light, you should be looking at the A6. At $29.95 USD, no other budget light comes close in terms of power and features. Don't miss this flashlight. It is not going to be available forever.

It is beginning to appear, however, that the A6 has been a mere dress rehearsal for the X5 and X6. All three of these flashlights are being built by Manker. The experience with A6, including some problems that Manker had to fix, make me optimistic that Manker is working hard to make the X6 an unmitigated success. 

The features are just what you would expect for a flashlight designed by flashaholics. The FET+1 driver, and the incredible UI, are the same as those used in the A6. But there is more. Just this week, the final decision was made to go with the *Cree XP-L HI* emitter. One tester measured beam intensity of a sample X6 at 50,000cd. Running on 14500, the X5 sample tested at 21,500cd. 

Another tester measured output for his stock sample, reporting this:

SS X6 – 1290.3 Lumens on an LG HE-4
Al X6 – 1331.7 Lumens on it’s own LG HE-4
Cu X5 – 1297.2 Lumens on an Efest Purple IMR14500

That's 1300 lumens, folks, without a spring-bypass. Admittedly, the batteries used were top-rated, high-draw batteries.

Thermal sensors have been added, so timed step-downs have been eliminated. Step-down now occur only when high heat requires it. 

The anticipated price for these lights is phenomenal. Although no price has been finalized, the estimate for the two flashlights together is only $80 USD. That's for the stainless-steel/copper models pictured above. From almost any other manufacturer, that price would get you only one of these lights. Note that the two flashlights are only sold as a set. You cannot purchase either one alone. 

The estimated price for the aluminum version is only $45 USD. Once again, that is for two great flashlights. That's only $22.50 each, even less than the BLF A6.


----------



## akhyar (Nov 6, 2015)

I've the bare BLF A6 which will compliment both the SS/Cu X6 and X5 in the looks department.
It has been a great year for flashlight collectors with all the BLF edition flashlights


----------



## emarkd (Nov 6, 2015)

I haven't seen any of the other folks here mention it, so I will -- the driver for this new light has been changed to an ATTiny25 microcontroller. That's a pretty big deal, I think. It adds the thermal sensor like KL alluded to, allowing for thermal-based regulation instead of a dumb stepdown timer. But it also adds a much more tightly regulated timer so output levels will be more consistent and its got a lot more storage space so the firmware can be a lot more complicated. And ToyKeeper is apparently taking full advantage of that because she's written a very cool programmable firmware for this light. Its basic function will be very similar to the A6 that many of us have experienced, but it'll be much more programmable so you can set it up exactly like you want instead of just choosing between the two preset mode groups.

I'm on the list for these lights because I think they're just going to be fantastic all-around, but I'm also looking forward to buying that driver by itself for my own projects. And the lighted tailcap setup is very cool too. There's tons of good stuff going on with this project.

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/40642 for full details.


----------



## kronological (Nov 6, 2015)

Some nice gifs taken by Dale (DB Custom):


----------



## scs (Nov 6, 2015)

The driver is DD correct? Thanks.


----------



## emarkd (Nov 6, 2015)

scs said:


> The driver is DD correct? Thanks.



Yes, on turbo. Its a FET+1 7135 setup like the A6 was - great low moonlight levels all the way up to direct-drive turbo.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 7, 2015)

The all-copper flashlight in the picture above is the *BLF X5 Special Edition*. This diminutive flashlight runs on a single 14500 Li-ion battery. It cannot use NiMH or other AA formats. When Dale tested one of the new X5 samples this week, he measured 1300 lumens. That's from a stock flashlight, one that does not have the spring-bypass. Of course, Dale was using one of the best high-draw batteries in his arsenal, the *Efest Purple IMR14500*. Dale's measurement of the aluminum X5 yielded 1250 lumens.

The X5 and X6 both use the same driver. In turbo mode, the FET+1 driver will feed as much current to the emitter as the battery can supply. In this battery-gulping mode, output declines in a direct-drive-like pattern. In case you need to conserve your battery, there are many lower modes to choose from. Starting with a sub-lumen moonlight, there are seven in all. 

A regular half-press of the tail-cap switch changes to the next _higher _mode. A long half-press changes to the next _lower _mode. Because you can go in either direction, seven modes turns out not to be too many. For those who like fewer modes, however, there is a second mode group that has only four constant output levels.

By the way, the production version of the X5 will use a clear switch cover. The pink ones in the photos above were used on the samples because they were the only ones available when the samples were made.


----------



## scs (Nov 7, 2015)

Not to stir the pot, but are 14500s slowly falling out of favor?
If so, wouldn't pairing a X6 with an A6 a a reasonably higher price be an even more attractive combo?
I understand the appeal of a lot of light coming out of a small package, especially if it's all copper, but I'm having reservations about the very limited capacity of the 14500 and the corresponding limited runtimes.


----------



## carl (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought so too but now with an uptick in quality cells which are coming on the market, 14500 rechargeables are back! The X5 is putting out 1300 lumens on turbo with decent throw in stock form! With a tailswitch spring bypass wire mod, it will be even higher! Of course, at that level, the light will get hot and deplete the 14500 quickly but at lower levels, there will be decent run times. 

Keep following the thread on BLF and the final specs will be in soon.


----------



## RoadStar (Nov 9, 2015)

scs said:


> Not to stir the pot, but are 14500s slowly falling out of favor?


 Not that I've noticed, I still see manufactures bringing out new 14500 lights including some "breakthrough" models, would it be worth their time and money to develop and bring to market new models in a dying category? I think we'll end up seeing the X5 design carried over into a new production model at some point after the group buy. The shape of it kind of reminds me of the Mini Mag lights that were so popular.



scs said:


> If so, wouldn't pairing a X6 with an A6 a a reasonably higher price be an even more attractive combo?


 IMO the main attraction of the X6/X5 combo is a "matched pair" with the X5 being a scaled down "mini" version of the X6. Looking at the photos of the aluminum X5 next to the X6 I see the beauty of that. Although an X6/A6 would be a good combo, I wouldn't see that beauty of the "matched pair". 

If it was a flashlight manufacturer putting out the set they would consider what would sell better and "appeal to the masses", but this was put together by - and specifically for - the forum members. Plus I think the majority of members who committed to this GB already have at least one A6, so the "little brother" X5 makes it much more exciting.


----------



## akhyar (Nov 9, 2015)

scs said:


> Not to stir the pot, but are 14500s slowly falling out of favor?
> If so, wouldn't pairing a X6 with an A6 a a reasonably higher price be an even more attractive combo?



Lots of users at BLF already bought the A6, either in anodized or bare version (got myself the bare version), so I think pairing the X6 with an X5, which looks like a shrunken X6 makes morr sense to me.


----------



## scs (Nov 9, 2015)

RoadStar said:


> I still see manufactures bringing out new 14500 lights including some "breakthrough" models...



RoadStar, which lights specifically for the 14500 have manufacturers recently pumped out? Thanks.


----------



## kronological (Nov 9, 2015)

Manker T01 and NiteCore EA11 are two recent 14500 lights. I have both of them and they are very nice lights.


----------



## scs (Nov 9, 2015)

kronological said:


> Manker T01 and NiteCore EA11 are two recent 14500 lights. I have both of them and they are very nice lights.



Thanks, kronological. I was under the impression that 14500s (850mAh) have less runtime than the typical 2100mAh Eneloop at the same output, but the opposite appears to be true, at least for the EA11 as advertised. That's good enough for me.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 9, 2015)

scs said:


> Not to stir the pot, but are 14500s slowly falling out of favor?




The *Fenix E25 Ulitimate Edition* is another recent flashlight that takes 14500s. I believe it began shipping only last month.



scs said:


> I was under the impression that 14500s (850mAh) have less runtime than the typical 2100mAh Eneloop at the same output, but the opposite appears to be true, at least for the EA11 as advertised. That's good enough for me.



A typical 14500 stores about as much energy as an Eneloop Pro, but more than a regular Eneloop.


----------



## scs (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks. KeepingItLight. The runtime comparisons of the E35 UE is even more impressive in favor of the 14500. I officially strike my reservation about the battery for the X5 now.


----------



## kronological (Nov 9, 2015)

scs said:


> Thanks, kronological. I was under the impression that 14500s (850mAh) have less runtime than the typical 2100mAh Eneloop at the same output, but the opposite appears to be true, at least for the EA11 as advertised. That's good enough for me.


No problem. 

There will be other features these special edition lights share with the T01 besides a 14500 battery


----------



## RoadStar (Nov 10, 2015)

scs said:


> RoadStar, which lights specifically for the 14500 have manufacturers recently pumped out? Thanks.




I'm not sure if your questions are regarding flashlights made "specifically for the 14500" only or if you were referring to flashlights that can run on either 14500 or AA Alkaline/NiMH? (If there even are any flashlights that run only on 14500?)

The newly released models that I was thinking of are the Nitecore MT10A and Manker T01. Although neither are specifically made for the 14500 since they both also run on AA Alkaline/NiMH.

My comment was merely my opinion not backed up with any real proof, I really can't say for sure if AA/14500 flashlights are "slowly falling out of favor" as you say, but my opinion is they are still quite popular, especially among non "flashaholics" since the AA is the most common and readily available battery size for a pocket flashlight.

The non flashaholic people I've known have never even heard of CR123a/16430/18650 and so on, and with C/D size flashlights being larger and heavier that leaves AA as their first choice for a compact size flashlight. For those reasons I wouldn't think the format is dying and I think manufactures will continue to release new models. Plus the AA flashlights are usually the "gateway" light for becoming a flashaholic and the manufactures probably realize that as well.

I think the X5 is going to be an amazing flashlight!


----------



## scs (Nov 10, 2015)

RoadStar said:


> I'm not sure if your questions are regarding flashlights made "specifically for the 14500" only or if you were referring to flashlights that can run on either 14500 or AA Alkaline/NiMH? (If there even are any flashlights that run only on 14500?)
> 
> The newly released models that I was thinking of are the Nitecore MT10A and Manker T01. Although neither are specifically made for the 14500 since they both also run on AA Alkaline/NiMH.



Thanks, RoadStar. I meant specifically, not exclusively, for 14500. The Manker T01, while temporraily pumping out impressive lumens with a 14500 clearly has been designed for AA NiMH with regard to regulation. I prefer the flat regulation over the unsustainable highs.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 11, 2015)

scs said:


> I prefer the flat regulation over the unsustainable highs.



In most cases, so do I!

I really like the predictable illumination levels given by Li-ion flashlights that use buck/boost drivers. You get flat output all the way to the end of a run. 

ZebraLight does this just right. As battery voltage wanes, its buck/boost drivers force step downs to lower levels. You get significant runtime on the lower levels, so you won't get stuck in the dark with a dead battery. From the lowest level, a ZebraLight powers itself off when the battery gets too low. Over-discharge protection is a built-in feature.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 22, 2016)

*BLF Limited Edition Kronos X6/X5 Flashlight Set*

If you have any interest in what is now being called the *BLF Limited Edition Kronos X6/X5 Flashlight Set*, now would be a good time to get your reservation in. The group buy at BLF went live tonight. Coupon codes are being distributed. You can order as soon as you get a code!

The stainless-steel/copper lights are all gone, but aluminum sets are still available. There are many things to like about this pair of flashlights. Here are the main highlights:


Two flashlights sold only as a set 
Kronos X6 runs on 1x18650 
Kronos X5 runs on 1x14500 
X6 is a compact thrower, somewhat similar to the Eagle Eye X6 or the Convoy C8 
X5 is a downsized version of the X6, using identical driver, firmware, and emitter 
Cree XP-L HI 
Your choice of cool white (1A) or neutral white (3B) 
Copper MCPCB w/DTP 
FET+1 driver, similar to BLF A6, but with more memory for expanded firmware 
Bistro firmware by ToyKeeper; an expanded version of the BLF A6 firmware 
No timed step-downs 
Thermal sensor controls step-downs and step-ups using 64 micro-steps 
Double springs, one inside the other, means no spring bypass is needed for max performance 
Locator light under switch cover 
Optional wood storage box embossed with flashlight name holds both lights


----------



## akhyar (Jan 22, 2016)

Placed my order for 1 set of SS/Cu in 3B tint with box.
Now the difficulty is sourcing for high drain 14500 cell as I've plenty of high-drain 18650


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you. Got the same flashlights, too!

I have never owned any 14500s, so all I know is the names that have been floated in the discussion thread. For best performance, you want unprotected, high-draw, IMR batteries. Efest Purple IMR14500, Windyfire 14500 IMR, AW Red IMR14500 are three brands that have been favorably mentioned, but having no experience with them, I cannot give a recommendation based on personal experience.

If you use unprotected batteries, be sure to remove them when you put your flashlights in storage. Otherwise, the locator light under the switch cover will drain them to the point of over-discharge. 

Note that over-discharge is only a concern when the flashlight is off. When on, these two lights both include low-voltage cutoffs. When the battery gets weak, forced step-downs reduce output, one level at a time. From the lowest level, the final step down turns off the flashlight completely. That is the point at which the locator light turns on. It pulls an almost negligible amount of current, but after several months (and usually longer), that draw could cause an over-discharge.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 28, 2016)

Is this deal still on?.
im looking for a copper light.
whats the details on that and where do I sign ?.
thanks.


----------



## emarkd (Jan 28, 2016)

neutralwhite said:


> Is this deal still on?.
> im looking for a copper light.
> whats the details on that and where do I sign ?.
> thanks.



The deal and signup information can be found here, but its not really still on. The lights are completely sold out, or at least all spoken for, but codes have only been sent out to the group members about 4 days ago and some people have not yet had a chance to complete their transaction. A waiting list has been started in case some people back out completely and fail to follow through with their commitment. So you could get on the waiting list and see if a set opens up for you.


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jan 28, 2016)

I posted in the interest thread over there and thought I was in early enough for it but when I went back now my name isn't there and I can't find my post of interest. Search options are not the same on that site I guess. Not sure if I screwed up or what.


----------



## Ethan_90 (Jan 29, 2016)

I just bought the aluminum set. There is a coupon code on BLF. How would the lights be without a high drain battery?


----------



## emarkd (Feb 2, 2016)

Ethan_90 said:


> I just bought the aluminum set. There is a coupon code on BLF. How would the lights be without a high drain battery?



Fine, you just won't reach their full output potential. However, some protection cells could cause issues with the turbo mode. Since the lights are FET-driven, a protection circuit may see the turbo as a dead short and cut off the power. Lower modes should work without issue.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Feb 2, 2016)

I am running my *BLF Kronos X6* on a Samsung 30Q.

Since the X6 has a low-voltage cutoff, you don't really need a protected battery. There is one thing to be careful about, though. The locator LED in the tail cap is not protected by the firmware that implements the low-voltage cutoff. That makes sense, because the firmware is only running _when the flashlight is on._ If you store the aluminum X6 for an extended period, you should lock it out by unscrewing the tail cap 1/4 turn. That will turn off the locator LED.

The stainless-steel/copper X6 cannot be locked out. You should remove the battery in that one if you are planning an extended period of storage.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you KeepingItLight, for sharing this-I made some new friends and have 4 new flashlights that are awesome, one stainless steel/copper set and one aluminum set.


----------



## chillinn (Feb 3, 2016)

Observe:









Mount holes for a pro clip!

I don't want to reinvent the wheel, and I have no experience with this style clip. But I know there are serious pocket clip flashaholics at CPF that have considered everything concerning what makes a perfected flashlight clip. You know who you are. If any of you wouldn't mind sharing your informed and well-regarded expertise as to an ideal material (to preventing or minimizing galling) and ideal length, and other necessary characteristics, as well as where aftermarket clips with screws are sold, it would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the information of these very interesting lights.

I received them yesterday. At first I wanted the stainless steel/copper models but then I changed my mind and chose the aluminum. According to my experience aluminum provides better grip while stainless steel can be a bit slippery in comparison. Also the much lower price contributed to the choice.
Independent of if it's stainless steel/copper or aluminum these are really cool lights. Especially the X5. I can hold both in cigar style, and especially X5 is good for that. I chose 3B tint and I am fully satisfied: pleasant cream tint. The configuration manual feels complicated but I succeed to program both the lights to muggle mode. That's good because I want it simple.

A few notes:

*The max output of these lights is high but definitely nothing close to 1400lm, at least not with my examples and ordinary protected cells. With fresh charged Olight 14500 and Eagletac 18650 3400 the max output is ~900lm(I am not talking about muggle mode high). But that doesn't bother me at all; I didn't get them for the output. 

*It's really a drawback that the X5 can't be runned by ordinary AA cell as well. It really had increased the area of use of it!

*The blue switch LED looks really cool and is of course useful and not only a gimmick. While I understand that I should loosen the tailcap a bit when the light is not in use for a while I just wonder how much it drains the battery? Are we talking about days or weeks to empty the battery?


----------



## chillinn (Feb 9, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> *The max output of these lights is high but definitely nothing close to 1400lm, at least not with my examples and ordinary protected cells. With fresh charged Olight 14500 and Eagletac 18650 3400 the max output is ~900lm(I am not talking about muggle mode high). But that doesn't bother me at all; I didn't get them for the output.



Its your weak cells, not the light. These lights require unprotected cells that can put out at least 6A, but you're better off with 10A or higher. I know the Olight 14500 is only in the range of 3A. You probably shouldn't use those cells in these lights, it will ruin your cells. These lights absolutely do put out 1350+ lumens on appropriate high amp cells.



Swedpat said:


> *It's really a drawback that the X5 can't be runned by ordinary AA cell as well. It really had increased the area of use of it!



Not designed for AA. The driver was designed from the ground up to use high amps. AA cannot provide 6A.



Swedpat said:


> *The blue switch LED looks really cool and is of course useful and not only a gimmick. While I understand that I should loosen the tailcap a bit when the light is not in use for a while I just wonder how much it drains the battery? Are we talking about days or weeks to empty the battery?



By reports in the GB thread, there is not much drain. But note that loosening the tailcap on the Cu/SS lights will not break the circuit, that only works on the Al sets because the threads are anodized. If you're storing the light for more than a couple months, you must remove the battery.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks chillinn for your clarifying!

I guess that if my intention is not to use these lights at the higher of the available brightness levels my protected cells should be good enough. The muggle mode levels are moderate and I find them bright enough. Just to have the nice 3B tint is worth it all for me!


----------



## chillinn (Feb 13, 2016)

Anyone have pro clip suggestions?

I have been looking around, and I can't find much.


seeking 2 5/8" mounted clip:







seeking 3 3/8" mounted clip:





Thanks


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 13, 2016)

This night I measured the runtime at mid of the muggle mode with an Olight 14500 750mAh cell. At 1hr 54min the brightness was ~92% of initial(which I consider as practically flat output) and then a fast decline. Directly after that when I placed the cell in the Keeppower L2 Li-ion Dual Bay Charger it was 3,05V.

But it seems to be some problem with the switch of the X5: now and then it's not possible to turn it off(or change mode) except from by loosening the tailcap. This never occurs with the X6 model.


----------



## eyeland (Feb 15, 2016)

Is it too late to get in on this? If not, where do you sign up?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Feb 15, 2016)

eyeland said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? If not, where do you sign up?



Yes & see post 1. However I'm sure someone will be selling theirs soon.


----------



## gunga (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm selling mine. Need to get a replacement copper Tailcap though. The Knurling on mine is poor. It's in progress. They are on holidays so I don't expect a response till sometime this week.

Note: final cost with matching box (like mine) is close to $100. Add shipping up grades to that too...


----------



## dc38 (Feb 15, 2016)

gunga said:


> I'm selling mine. Need to get a replacement copper Tailcap though. The Knurling on mine is poor. It's in progress. They are on holidays so I don't expect a response till sometime this week.
> 
> Note: final cost with matching box (like mine) is close to $100. Add shipping up grades to that too...



One. MILLION. Dollars!


----------



## gunga (Feb 15, 2016)

I know. Canada post is costly.


----------



## hmihaylov (Feb 16, 2016)

Isn't this the same set of lights?
http://www.banggood.com/BLF-SS-X6-CU-X5-CREE-XPL-HI-3B-1300lumens-LED-Flashlight-Set-p-1031698.html

However it looks like the price is double what the OP mentions.


----------



## akhyar (Feb 16, 2016)

hmihaylov said:


> Isn't this the same set of lights?
> http://www.banggood.com/BLF-SS-X6-CU-X5-CREE-XPL-HI-3B-1300lumens-LED-Flashlight-Set-p-1031698.html
> 
> However it looks like the price is double what the OP mentions.



That is the public price, non-boxset without the coupon codes for those that registered.
Mine below is boxset no. 93/400 in neutral white


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 16, 2016)

Will there be an X6 XP-L HI V3 version. I have the EE X6 XP-L HI and it's a great little pocket rocket. Cc and 3.5A on high. Great designed reflector for a lovely beam profile. Perfect for this LED.


----------



## emarkd (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm not sure if the 'V3' in your question refers to 'version 3' of the X6 or the efficiency bin of the emitter. I'm going to assume you mean version 3 of the light. In that case only the organizers on blf would know what they're thinking, but they haven't said anything publicly about it. I would expect there to be more development in the X6, and now X5, platforms due to their popularity, but nothing is happening yet. This version 2 project technically isn't over yet since there's still some of these lights available for purchase.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 16, 2016)

I would really like an X5 with a driver for ordinary AA battery. 5, 100 and 300lm would be good. Apart from that I wish the reset time would be much shorter. I can't see any reason for more than 1s. Both my X5 and X6 have 4-5s. Sometimes it's very annoying.


----------



## emarkd (Feb 16, 2016)

The lights were designed and built to be very mod-friendly. Buy one and swap in this driver you prefer. 

The timing issue is well documented. It's related to the bleeder resistor necessary for the lighted tailcap to function. You can remove that resistor and it should shorten the timings considerably.

In a lot of ways the blf special edition lights are cutting edge ideas, often with a few quirks left to work out. Nobody should be buying them if they're not comfortable with that mindset, cause that's how they're made.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 16, 2016)

emarkd said:


> The lights were designed and built to be very mod-friendly. Buy one and swap in this driver you prefer.
> 
> The timing issue is well documented. It's related to the bleeder resistor necessary for the lighted tailcap to function. You can remove that resistor and it should shorten the timings considerably.
> 
> In a lot of ways the blf special edition lights are cutting edge ideas, often with a few quirks left to work out. Nobody should be buying them if they're not comfortable with that mindset, cause that's how they're made.



Thanks for information!


----------



## Jannojj (Feb 19, 2016)

They are sold I could not get a set . There look like there is two out put too . There are some on Amazon too but the price was $398.00 for the set . I will pass on Amazon ones.


----------



## emarkd (Feb 19, 2016)

The Amazon set(s) are going to be a reseller - bought as part of the group buy in hopes of flipping them for a quick profit. If that $400 set has the box with it he's got $96 invested and is hoping for a BIG return. Banggood has confirmed with blf that there were only 400 sets of the ss/cu lights made, no more. So if they're sold out, then that's it..unless a new project is started for a version 3.

The aluminum sets, however, are still available. Its the same guts and performance in a lighter, more affordable package. You can get a code on blf that will bring the price down quite a bit, too.


----------



## Jannojj (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi, can anybody get this code , I never could on the list for 6x, 5x lights in SS /cu & cu.


----------



## gunga (Feb 19, 2016)

Not anymore. They are sold out. You can go on the waiting list at BLF.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 19, 2016)

What I can see they are still available at Banggood.


----------



## akhyar (Feb 19, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> What I can see they are still available at Banggood.



I think the link is still there at BG as maybe there are still people with the codes that have not purchased the SS/Cu yet.
If one is willing to pay the full retail price, maybe able to snag one of the reserved set


----------



## emarkd (Feb 19, 2016)

You can never be sure what Banggood is going to do, but supposedly they won't actually sell the set without the code, so you have to go through blf to buy it. I can say with certainty, however, that there were codes still available as of a few hours ago. So if you want a ss/cu set you should probably message the proper people on blf and see about getting a code.


----------



## Jannojj (Feb 20, 2016)

I try to buy the set paid for them , then got sorry sold out ,but I had no code for them they said I could alum.one's . I see x5 all by themselves for 40.00.


----------



## akhyar (Feb 24, 2016)

Jannojj said:


> I try to buy the set paid for them , then got sorry sold out ,but I had no code for them they said I could alum.one's . I see x5 all by themselves for 40.00.



If you browse BLF, I think at least 2 boxsets of SS/Cu were sold in the second-hand market by the original owners for around US$110-120, which is a fair amount as shipping charges for the boxsets might be quite expensive due to the weight.
You might want to try your luck there


----------



## Jannojj (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## justanotherguy (Feb 25, 2016)

.......


----------



## justanotherguy (Feb 25, 2016)

I haven't laid hands on my set yet, #148.. But I would like to find out if someone with a 'lesser' set would want to do a trade.. Someone w/o a matching box, like #250-#400. 
That's because I intend to use these full bore at work.....


----------



## akhyar (Feb 25, 2016)

Jannojj said:


> Thank you



Good news for you.
Banggood will sell the X5 and X6 under Astrolux brand (their house brand). 
http://www.banggood.com/Astrolux-SC...400lumens-LED-Flashlight-14500-p-1037834.html


----------



## Jannojj (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you this great now I get them and the is cheaper too . Thanks again for tell me [emoji108][emoji106][emoji2][emoji77][emoji109][emoji481][emoji254]


----------



## Jannojj (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## justanotherguy (Feb 26, 2016)

Jannojj said:


> Thank you this great now I get them and the is cheaper too . Thanks again for tell me [emoji108][emoji106][emoji2][emoji77][emoji109][emoji481][emoji254]




$79.. for the ONE light, not the set...no box. I think the box matched full set was a deal at around $100


----------



## akhyar (Feb 27, 2016)

justanotherguy said:


> $79.. for the ONE light, not the set...no box. I think the box matched full set was a deal at around $100



Yup. I bought my boxset for $89 + $11 (for the display box).
For the Astrolux brand, there is a 15% discount using the code at BLF or Banggood, which is still more expensive than the BLF Kronos group buy, but if one only need the copper X5 as the SS X6 is effing heavy, I think that is still a reasonable price.


----------



## timbo114 (Feb 27, 2016)

BLF did not give me 15% off .... only $6.40 discount


----------



## nonetoo (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll throw in my 2 cents.  I got both the SS/CU set and the AL set. 

1) WOW, CU is, WAY heavier than AL. Who knew?  For the smaller x5, with a 14500 battery, the CU is 7.8 ounces, AL is 3.4, and AL feels lighter in the hands.

2) The CU is way cooler looking. I like flashlights. My GF doesn't, can't convince her to keep even a small aaa in her purse. UNTIL she saw the copper X5, now I'm down an X5 and she's up an X5. 

3) I like the lighted tailcap. Its too bright for me to sleep with it on my nightstand, I like a really dark room. But it makes it easy to find the light in a drawer, or on the counter, or on the messy desk cluttered with too many other flashlights and electronic toys.

At the end of the day, I'm using the AL more, in both sizes. Its lighter to throw in my pocket, and, being cheaper, I feel more comfortable throwing the AL in the car to roll around, or in my pockets, etc.. while the SS/CU are out on the counter, shiny blue tail cap glowing at night in case someone needs a light, the AL are going on more trips. I'm happy I have the SS/Cu, but I use the AL more.


----------



## emarkd (Mar 5, 2016)

nonetoo said:


> 3) I like the lighted tailcap. Its too bright for me to sleep with it on my nightstand, I like a really dark room. But it makes it easy to find the light in a drawer, or on the counter, or on the messy desk cluttered with too many other flashlights and electronic toys.



These lights were built to be easy to mod by the end user and that tailcap is no different. Yes you'll need some basic soldering tools and skills, but its not hard to dim those down or change their color. Here's a photo of my set after I did some work to them. The light with the trits is there to kinda give an idea how dim they are in real life since its hard to tell such things from a photo.


----------



## Streak (Mar 5, 2016)

I also found the tailcap light too bright.
I replaced the resistor with a 12k and also used a black sharpie to color in the white plastic washer through which the led has to shine.
It's now just a faint glow, perfect for my needs and with the higher resistor I should get a lot longer battery life on standby.


----------



## Jannojj (Mar 8, 2016)

I get my set now very nice torches , I am really surprise at the x6 on heavy it was . I think I better get alum. One x5 . The x5 copper is my nices torches I have .


----------

